# 05 Altima transmission



## Demetrius316 (Feb 8, 2015)

Hi guys I have a question I have a Altima with the 3.5 engine and I have the 5 speed automatic and I up a 4 speed automatic in the car.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I think you need to rephrase your question because it doesn't make any sense as is. Do you mean you want to replace your 5-speed automatic with a 4-speed automatic?


----------



## Demetrius316 (Feb 8, 2015)

I'm sorry but yes that's what I wanted to say thx for the correction


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I think it would be a lot more headache than it's worth. I would imagine the engine bay harness and control units are different. I'm not sure if the axle shafts are the same? I would be concerned about if the ECM is compatible with this change. I don't have all the answers for you on this one, so hopefully someone can answer your question! I would just stick with the 5-speed A/T. Most of their problems seem to be with the valve body.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

I didnt see a listing for a 4sp at in a 05, in 04,yes. which means listen to smj999smj, different ecu, harness, mtr mnts etc


----------



## Demetrius316 (Feb 8, 2015)

Ok thx I think I'm just going to sell the car these transmission shops want 2500 to rebuild it.Thanks for all your help


----------

